
China’s Spies Are on the Offensive - smacktoward
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2019/08/inside-us-china-espionage-war/595747/
======
IronWolve
I worked at a software company doing photo albums for telecoms. Work had a
chinese company as a client, they stole our software and never paid. Lucky it
was one of our first clients, so early version of the software. Work landed
all the major telecoms over the years (and some overseas). This was almost 15+
years ago too.

